# my hunting



## Jameslan (Feb 24, 2012)

sometimes i invite my friends to hunt, but the best quantity for hunting is no more than 3 persons. we are huning in the road or street in city, so can not hunt in random direnction, and also can not use big ammo. my ammo is 7mm(I do not know what is when using inches). we have to aim at head and neck because of the small ammo. see my hunting.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

WOW, awesome take. Chris


----------



## Tomislav (Jan 24, 2012)

great shooting jameslan


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Wowzers! Very impressive! That should keep your freezer stocked up nicely!


----------



## nobody (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

WOAHH!







thats awesome!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

Amazing shooting







also what's band set up you using here ?


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

That is a lot of kills nice hunting!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice shooting, hope your eating them? What kind of birds are they?
Philly


----------



## nobody (Feb 13, 2012)

That would feed an army.


----------



## Jameslan (Feb 24, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Amazing shooting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use 2040 tube band, and 7mm ammo. the 2040 tube band is the lightest band in all types, but the lighter you use, the exact you can shoot. since your hands will not shake anytime. I like to shoot the heads, no matter which birds.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

What do you do with all of them?


----------



## Jameslan (Feb 24, 2012)

philly said:


> Nice shooting, hope your eating them? What kind of birds are they?
> Philly


there are sparrow, cushat, Chinese Bulbul, ground thrush, Yellow-billed Grosbeak, Javan Pond Heron, etc.


----------



## Jameslan (Feb 24, 2012)

thanks you guys.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Wait in the first pic are they all sparrows?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Where do you live? Its legal to kill this many???? Why? ¿???????????


----------



## WoodsRunner (Feb 26, 2012)

wow, I don't think I've seen that many LIVE birds in one place. hahaha all joking aside, nice work!


----------



## Jameslan (Feb 24, 2012)

treefork said:


> What do you do with all of them?


to eat.


----------



## Jameslan (Feb 24, 2012)

josephlys said:


> Wait in the first pic are they all sparrows?


Yes.


----------



## Jameslan (Feb 24, 2012)

treefork said:


> Where do you live? Its legal to kill this many???? Why? ¿???????????


In countryside, they are pest for plant and peasants hate them.


----------



## Jameslan (Feb 24, 2012)

WoodsRunner said:


> wow, I don't think I've seen that many LIVE birds in one place. hahaha all joking aside, nice work!


in some places, they are agminate and catastrophic.


----------



## nvn (Jan 13, 2011)

nice kill and your shooting skill is superb..........................


----------



## Jameslan (Feb 24, 2012)

thanks. we are slingshot lover when we are child. what make us exited most is inviting some friends to go out and enjoying hunting. Now I am 35 years old but the passion is still high.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

I like using light-medium bands myself 18lbs draw. Makes aiming a whole lot sweeter, but I don't use ammo that small anymore. Btw is your 7mm lead or steel? Using really small ammo is a plus when hunting in places with lots of buildings. I used to use 6mm lead around buildings on sparrows and starlings, and they would kill with a body shot at close range. However now the smallest I use is 9mm lead 5.5g, and my fav is a heavier 3/8'' ID hexnut 8g. Shoots relatively flat out to 15yards, even over 20yards it easily drops a starling with a body shot when it connects, it even helps a lot if a poor shot placement is made.


----------



## Jameslan (Feb 24, 2012)

josephlys said:


> I like using light-medium bands myself 18lbs draw. Makes aiming a whole lot sweeter, but I don't use ammo that small anymore. Btw is your 7mm lead or steel? Using really small ammo is a plus when hunting in places with lots of buildings. I used to use 6mm lead around buildings on sparrows and starlings, and they would kill with a body shot at close range. However now the smallest I use is 9mm lead 5.5g, and my fav is a heavier 3/8'' ID hexnut 8g. Shoots relatively flat out to 15yards, even over 20yards it easily drops a starling with a body shot when it connects, it even helps a lot if a poor shot placement is made.


I use 7mm steel ammo. I often use 6mm ammo in place of many buildings, but when I walk to clear places, the 6mm is smaller and I can not see its track when shooting. But the 7mm is enough. Generally I will not use more than 8, since the big ammo will bring big destroy for glass and other things. the distance of shooting can reach 100 meters, and we will not know every time where the ammo will drop.
the 7mm ammo is safe and the range can reach 60 meters. Our shooting way is walking a whole day so we have to burden all the accessories, and the lightest weight of ammo is needed. the ammo is smaller, the weight is lighter.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

This has gotten me interested in using really light bands & small ammo (1/4'' ID hexnuts bout 3g). I might be able to get those untouchable sparrows and starlings living close to houses. Well I'll try it out, but I bet for safety I'll be giving up on power and effective range.


----------



## Jameslan (Feb 24, 2012)

josephlys said:


> This has gotten me interested in using really light bands & small ammo (1/4'' ID hexnuts bout 3g). I might be able to get those untouchable sparrows and starlings living close to houses. Well I'll try it out, but I bet for safety I'll be giving up on power and effective range.


Using light ammo, you will find it is also a lot of fun. Firstly you will see such a light and small ammo can exchange such a large bird or animal. Using big ammo will increase the probability of geting them, but using small ammo can also do it. but you must know the weakest position of them. only shooting these area can make it. I shoot the Black-crowned night heron with 7mm and hit the position just behind its eye. one ammo kill it. Secondly, the effective range of 7mm can reach 60 meters, which is about near 70 yards. we hit the ducks and Moorhens with 7mm at 60~70 meters. but need a lot of ammo. and we hit Turtle Dove in distance of 50 meters. as long as you can hit their heads, you can get them.


----------



## alyouge (Apr 14, 2012)

This picture is come from china! because I looked it in china forum. and this slingshot is china slingshot also.


----------



## Jameslan (Feb 24, 2012)

yes, from Shanghai,China. We four persons shooted these birds. Come to visit me if you have chance coming Shanghai. I will show you how to get more than 100 birds in daytime with slingshot.


----------



## alyouge (Apr 14, 2012)

Jameslan said:


> yes, from Shanghai,China. We four persons shooted these birds. Come to visit me if you have chance coming Shanghai. I will show you how to get more than 100 birds in daytime with slingshot.


I well go if have a chance!


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

You sure killed a lot of nice birds . A pest is definitely open to definition.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

NC limit on doves is 12 and it is 15 in SC, those pics are no more than a couple of peoples shooting. Also English sparrows are shoot on sight here with no regs.

Jameslan,

Very nice shooting, I would love to get into some like that. Dove is one of my favorite game to eat, delicious.


----------

